# More Effective E-Cig Regulations Could Save Approximately 200 Million Lives



## fbb1964 (27/7/21)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/07/...vC-2o-2kU7-h3uPF5wo8c1mscaIFdDYBDzY-ancfJKcdU

*More Effective E-Cig Regulations Could Save Approximately 200 Million Lives *
A recent study of 61 countries and their e-cigarette regulations, has indicated that setting place more effective vape regulations could save the lives of almost 200 million people.

By Diane Caruana

July 16, 2021 

In the UK, approximately 25% fewer people smoke today than they did in 2013. On the other hand, Australia, one of the countries with the toughest vaping regulations, has witnessed only a mere 8% decline during the same period. 
A recent study conducted by The World Vapers’ Alliance (WVA) together with the Consumer Choice Center, examined 61 countries and their subsequent e-cig regulations. The research team used the UK’s progressive tobacco harm reduction policies, which endorse the use of e-cigarettes for smoking cessation as a reference point. Then they analysed how many current smokers would be encouraged to switch in each of the other countries, if they had access to such a permissive framework.


After compiling data from these countries, the research team concluded that with a regulatory regime which facilitates and encourages e-cigarettes as a means to quit smoking, 196 million of current smokers in those countries could switch to vaping.

Director of the World Vapers’ Alliance, Michael Landl, said that this data indicates just how great the potential of e-cigarettes is for public health. “While the benefits of vaping as an alternative to smoking have been known for some time, today’s research shows just how significant the potential is: almost 200 million lives saved. If COVID has shown us anything, it’s that our health is paramount and regulators that want people to quit smoking need to be led by science and ensure that ideology takes a back seat to pragmatism.”

*The results speak for themselves*
Infact in the UK, approximately 25% fewer people smoke today than they did in 2013 when vaping became popular, and the nation is even boasting the lowest smoking rates recorded since cigarettes came on the scene. France, Canada and New Zealand whose approach is more similar to the UK, are also seeing positive results. On the other hand, Australia, one of the countries with the toughest vaping regulations, has witnessed only a mere 8% decline during the same period. 

“Smart rules on advertising e-cigarettes to smokers, displaying e-cigarettes at the point of sale for cigarettes, lower rates of taxation for e-cigarettes, and public health bodies endorsing the evidence of vaping being at least 95% less harmful than traditional smoking, everything that the UK has done right, can help save the lives of thousands of smokers by helping them switch to vaping,” said Fred Roeder, Managing Director of the Consumer Choice Center, said about the report.

*The PHE’s latest report on vaping*
In the UK, Public Health England (PHE) is renowned for recommending switching from smoking to vaping, and progressive frameworks for vaping have been introduced accordingly. Carried out by researchers at the renowned King’s College London, the organization’s seventh independent report on vaping in England, was commended by tobacco harm reduction experts.

The report highlighted the following points:


“Vaping is the most popular aid (27.2%) used by smokers trying to quit in England in 2020
More than 50,000 smokers stopped smoking in 2017 with the aid of vaping
38% of smokers believed that vaping is as harmful as smoking while 15% believed that vaping is more harmful”
UK INSTITUTE OFFICIALLY RECOMMENDS E-CIGARETTES AS SMOKING CESSATION TOOLS

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/7/21)

And ironically in other news the "West" and WHO comes with stupid remarks again in contradiction... they will never get it.

https://www.news24.com/news24/world...gulation-around-harmful-e-cigarettes-20210727

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (28/7/21)

Trump was right, yeah Trump. The WHO is not the the protector of public health it claims to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

